# nausea related to anxiety - desperate



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

does anyone know what i can do to help nausea bcause i am in madrid and was at the hospital yesterday really unwell. i feel sick and want to cry all the time and no one really speaks english. ive posted more on the ibs main boards. any advice would be great as im getting desperate here. thaks. xoxox


----------



## sadone (Dec 17, 2003)

is your nausea all day or mostly in the morning?i went through a period of time where i was extremely nauseous every morning until lunchtime...the doctor thought i was pregnant, even though i kept telling her it absolutely was not what was wrong! gee, i think i know how to make babies...ugh, hated her...sorry...off-track.the only thing i could do was to eat little in the morning and if i did it was really bland food like soda crackers and tea biscuits (plain)...have you tried something like gravol? i know it makes you drowsy though...what about maalox or pepto?


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2004)

See if you can get hold of some Phenergan (Promethazine Hcl)..It might even be sold OTC there...when I have nausea from anxiety, I take a quarter to a half of a 25mg tablet and it really seems to help...down side is that it makes you very, very sleepy. If you can take it at bedtime, you will generally have a deep,hypnotic type sleep....but it does work great for nausea. I also recommend very highy taking ginger root capsules...they are certainly OTC, inexpensive and have NO side effects at all.


----------



## AlmostFamous (Apr 11, 2004)

Eat crackers like there is no tomorrow! They don't wreck your tummy and at least there is something in your stomach. Maybe it's acid overproducing? I think that's what I have, but I don' t know for sure. Back off water unless you're eating something with it. There might be some teas (with ginger or chamomile?) that could help?


----------



## editor (Jun 20, 2004)

Aww, I hope you feel better soon.Have to second the ginger and plain crackers for nausea. Word of warning though: if you are food intolerant, and it's something like wheat/gluten that is setting you off, crackers might not be a good idea!Peppermint tea is absolutely an acquired taste, but, it can also settle stomachs. If you can't take the tea, try sucking on a mint sweet.Also Vicky, are you there on holiday? The reason I ask is because most holiday insurers will connect you up to an English nurse (or at least, an English speaking one!) and she'll be able to help you / translate etc?


----------



## brensbaby (Oct 30, 2004)

Hi there, i really do sympathise, i know how you feel, i suck mints and take a good dose of pepto bismol when i feel sick.


----------



## AlmostFamous (Apr 11, 2004)

I found taking a Tums can help. I really think nausea is acid overproduction.


----------



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

Pick up the books by Claire Weekes. She talks about symptoms of anxiety and nausea. GOod luck.


----------



## KellyB23 (Sep 27, 2004)

From what i have been told feeling sick has something to do with the nervous system, so yes its all to do with anxiety. Great huh?!!


----------

